

Show HN: BootCamper - a resource for all things programming bootcamps - aleksandrm
http://bootcamper.io

======
aleksandrm
I've built this website with an intention of making it a one-stop resource to
easily find programming/technology bootcamps, schools and academies, learn
about them, and most importantly engage students in asking questions and
sharing their experiences.

Currently the list is by no means complete, but I am adding new bootcamps on a
daily basis.

I hope it will be of use to many new aspiring students and alumnis alike.

Feedback and ideas are always welcome and appreciated.

Thank you :)

